# need to retolex my amp in GTA



## singlecoilgod (Mar 8, 2011)

I have an Twin Reverb that needs to be re-tolex in GTA...any help would be appreciated..


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

this ad keeps showing up referring to tolex repair...

Marshall 1974x 18-Watt Combo Amp - Very Low Hours - Hamilton Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji Hamilton Canada.


----------

